# how to insulate around chimney chase in attic?



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

In the house, I used a sheet metal dam around the insulated pipe.

In the garage, I made a dam around the insulated pipe. I do not remember if I used sheet metal or sheet rock or plywood. 

After making the dam, I did scoop the insulation that had fallen against the insulated pipe.


----------



## bignosejim (Oct 30, 2019)

So, would I be okay with sealing off the chimney chase from the attic with a board and orange spray foam?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Hook up a selfy stick and get a picture looking down in there, Our chases are insulated and drywalled including a ceiling, It's a catch 22 you want the heat to move out of the chase but you want more insulation on the ceiling right there. I would add an Air chute and block below that with a chunk of bat insulation to hold back the loose insulation.


----------



## bignosejim (Oct 30, 2019)

Here are some pics looking inside the chimney.

Looking up










and looking down



















There is a bedroom on the other side of the wall behind the insulation.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bignosejim said:


> Here are some pics looking inside the chimney.
> 
> Looking up
> 
> ...


So it can vent to the outside I would just full the void s with bat insulation and call it a day.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

What appliance is using the chimney? How hot does it get? That really determines what should or shouldn't be in contact.

Do not allow cool moist air from a cellar/basement to move freely into the attic space. That is a surefire way to create mold in the attic.


----------



## bignosejim (Oct 30, 2019)

It goes to a natural gas fireplace in my living room. We only use it when it gets cold.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like they made it super easy (sarcasm) for you to get out there. A bit of Roxul in that chase at the top and bottom to try and slow down the air movement would help warm it up a good bit.


----------

